
Escalating Complexity and the Collapse of Elite Authority - rglovejoy
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1551
======
hapless
I don't think anyone will ever write a better xenophobic, anti-intellectual
screed than this one. This essay is the platonic ideal for maniac ranting; an
unmatchable zenith.

It has all the classics: cursing the "educated classes," citing "The Bell
Curve," and entreating the reader to join his local militia. A sprinkle of
red-baiting and survivalist paranoia adds a delicate finish to an otherwise
overwhelmingly fruity bouquet.

------
sophacles
There are lots of points just not addressed here, as well as some blatant
hypocrisy:

1\. The US has always had a strong distrust for "ivory tower types". This is
not new in the last 60 years. This distrust has lead to a constant resistance
against anything some random guy doesn't understand. Such resistance leads to
half-measures, comprimises, and outright rebellion, so the "educated classes"
don't actually complexify as much as the distributed calls for "more
accountibility" and "save us from X".

2\. The criticisms are not about meritocracy, but the lack of it. If the best
solutions/people were always chosen, there wouldn't be problems, there would
be solutions. There may be a good criticism of selection criteria in there
tho.

3\. Calls for a populist revolution while criticizing those who pander to the
people, for doing just that.

4\. Calling for a debt stigma in a 'CAS' aka 'free market' can only work in
waves, because at various points there will be those saying "debt isn't that
bad, you can afford it" because they make money from this.

------
pragmatic
Reminiscent of Thomas Jefferson.

I'm just finished a book on Jefferson, and I can't help but draw that
conclusion.

~~~
balding_n_tired
Beg pardon?

------
bobdole2695
Don't call attention to the crazy. If you let it lie, you'll let it die.
Talking about it just makes it seem like perhaps a valid viewpoint.

